# Car insurance / Home Insurance through Target



## Avocadioo (May 24, 2022)

Has anyone switch to one of Targets home and auto insurance providers? They said I would receive my official documents in the mail in ten days but the agent emailed me my cards to print. It is deducted pre-tax out of every paycheck. They already took their first payment last week. I didn’t realize it would be that fast because he said it would reflect in 30 days? TBH HR I’ve been worried about this the last week and half. I utilize a lot of the resources through Target but I now have a lot of different people touching my pay check before I get it.


----------

